# CBR vs VBR



## Heburius (Jul 24, 2020)

Which rate control is better for 1080p recording? I want to know this since I am going to be recording 1080p 60fps videos.


----------



## qhobbes (Jul 24, 2020)

Use VBR or CQP for recording. With CBR, the bit rate is going to be constant regardless of content. VBR allows for fewer/more bits to be used when necessary and CQP allows for constant quality (something like that). CBR is good for streaming but that's about it.


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Jul 24, 2020)

I think CBR is good when need reencode material (like for YT or Twitch or other service with reencoding), if you no need reencode use VBR or CQP because lost more information from picture.


----------

